# How Many Mls In A Regular Nero Coffee



## kah22 (Nov 27, 2010)

I'm not here that often so bear with me. My local coffee shop is Nero and my normal drink is a regular latte.

I'm by no means a coffee addict but I bought a De'Longhi Magnifica Bean to Cup Espresso Coffee Machine ESAM4200.for Christmas and while I accept I'll not be able to produce the same as Nero (or any other coffee shop for that matter,) I am wondering about sizes.

There seems to be a lot of confusion as by what coffee shops mean by standard and by large.

So I'm wondering who could put me straight on some of Nero's measurements: how much in a regular/large cup. How many mls of milk in their cups. How many mls in one shot of coffee. Oh yes and what strength of coffee do they use? I'm sure this is the right lace to get a good answer

As a relative newbi you might like to throw in some other suggestions, I'd like to see how close I can get to Nero's taste

As a by the way, one great thing I like about Nero, which I found out quite by accident, is that Nero allow (well behaved) dogs into the cafe . It really suits my GF. Her Cockapoo also loves it !


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

@img45 posted this a while ago I believe - 1:3 in 22 seconds iirc 15g dose


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Id ask them, as all chains have different drink production systems. (Eg Costa in a medium latte use 2 shots, but 3 shots in their medium mocha and cappuccino)

Here at CFUK people try to steer clear of Ml as a measure and weigh coffee in and out in Grams (using scales to the nearest 0.1g- i use eBay jewellers scales) as that allows repeatability and the ability to measure accurately (Costa set up their volumetrics using Grams too, Nero probably do the same)

What is it you like about the coffee (other than the dog and GF?!?) And we can see if we can help you get there. What beans are you using? Using fresh roasted will always be better (big chains use literally tonnes of coffee and have strict open--> bin regimes too, when I was at Costa most coffee was within a month of roast and was discarded after 24 hours of opening a bag- though that was very rare because of the volume involved)


----------



## kah22 (Nov 27, 2010)

Thanks for the answers so far

What beans am I using. None in particular at the moment. I just got the machine a week before Christmas. My nice gave me three different types of beans for Christmas, all different, two Starbucks and one Taylor, so I'm working my way through them; one bag at a time.

Yes I see the sense in grams. As mine is a bean to cup machine the amount in seems predetermined. For coffee out I select two shots giving me 58 grams out.

What besides herself and the dog do I like? Well to be honest I live in a small town and Nero is really the only one anyway close, we have Costa but it is out of the way !

I find the local coffee shops overcrowded and seats squeezed tightly together. With Nero you don't seem to be rushed whereas in the local coffee shops I feel I have to go once I've finished my coffee. I have a sweet tooth but I find their cakes expensive. I was pleasantly surprised to learn the let dogs in, that's a bonus


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

kah22 said:


> Thanks for the answers so far
> 
> What beans am I using. None in particular at the moment. I just got the machine a week before Christmas. My nice gave me three different types of beans for Christmas, all different, two Starbucks and one Taylor, so I'm working my way through them; one bag at a time.
> 
> ...


Sounds like it's the vibe you love rather than the coffee per se. I reckon you should be able to blow away anything they can make once you get cracking with freshly roasted beans. If it's that dark Italian feel you are looking for, Rave do a couple of blends (including Italian Job, which I personally struggled with but might hit the spot) or coffee compass specialise in darker roasts which are all amazing.

I think either of those would give you something that will produce a punchy but mellow coffee with a sweetness through milk. You may need to experiment to find out what works for you, my taste has been getting consistently lighter and lighter roasts.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Welcome!

Obviously taste is very personal and wholly subjective but you should be able to make tastier coffee than Nero in time; we're here to help!


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

The easiest way of replicating café nero's taste is buying their beans. I used to use them in a bean2cup before they dropped their bag size to 250g & I knew better. From memory they have some robusta in the mix & no roast on date.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Last time i was in a Neros they were using two shot glasses 1fl ounce each .

Honestly though , id be aiming higher than Neros coffee in the cup , even with your kit.


----------



## kah22 (Nov 27, 2010)

Silly question. Freshly roasted coffee. Are we talking about those bags you buy in the supermarket or are you talking about freshly roasted from a dedicated supplier


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

kah22 said:


> Silly question. Freshly roasted coffee. Are we talking about those bags you buy in the supermarket or are you talking about freshly roasted from a dedicated supplier


Not supermarket coffee , best coffee from dedicated roasters , roasted fresh . Plenty online suppliers , start with the forum sponsors on here .


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

kah22 said:


> Silly question. Freshly roasted coffee. Are we talking about those bags you buy in the supermarket or are you talking about freshly roasted from a dedicated supplier


Buying (usually online) from a dedicated roaster. (See my earlier suggestions) it's not actually that much more than buying in the supermarket and the quality is in a totally different league.


----------



## hhardy11 (Dec 30, 2017)

Hard to say, my brother who used to work at Nero years ago said about 200ml. I could be and probably am wrong.


----------



## haz_pro (Apr 4, 2013)

hhardy11 said:


> Hard to say, my brother who used to work at Nero years ago said about 200ml. I could be and probably am wrong.


200 ml of espresso?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

My answer would be too many!


----------



## kah22 (Nov 27, 2010)

Missy said:


> Buying (usually online) from a dedicated roaster. (See my earlier suggestions) it's not actually that much more than buying in the supermarket and the quality is in a totally different league.


You guys certainly take your coffee seriously !

I've been looking at some posts about freshly roasted beans and I'm getting the impression that freshly roasted seems to be around 4 to 14 days before it reaches its ready to use stage but I haven't come across how long it will stay fresh after opening, important if you only drink one or two coffees in the day. Pardon if I've got my terminology wrong but you probably know what I'm trying to say


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

kah22 said:


> You guys certainly take your coffee seriously !
> 
> I've been looking at some posts about freshly roasted beans and I'm getting the impression that freshly roasted seems to be around 4 to 14 days before it reaches its ready to use stage but I haven't come across how long it will stay fresh after opening, important if you only drink one or two coffees in the day. Pardon if I've got my terminology wrong but you probably know what I'm trying to say


Different people will give you different answers. I think Foundry (a roaster) say within 3 months of roast but that's probably *before* they're opened. I think you'll be fine with a 250g bag, even a bigger bag (1kg) should be ok, Nero coffee is a very low bar and probably a good few weeks into as bag of beans you'll be happy as Larry... Grinding them as required is important.

Some folk on here freeze beans - and that will likely prolong life.


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Hardliners would go as far as saying coffee reaches its peak between maybe 5-15 days after the roast (totally depending on bean, roast and other parameters) and as of then starts declining. Unfortunately, you cannot stop a still organic product from degrading. Especially contained oils (aroma carriers) are troublesome when exposed to oxygen.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

kah22 said:


> You guys certainly take your coffee seriously !
> 
> I've been looking at some posts about freshly roasted beans and I'm getting the impression that freshly roasted seems to be around 4 to 14 days before it reaches its ready to use stage but I haven't come across how long it will stay fresh after opening, important if you only drink one or two coffees in the day. Pardon if I've got my terminology wrong but you probably know what I'm trying to say


I start on my beans around day 6 after roasting. I want it used up within a week, personally. I keep them in the bag they came in, folded over and pegged at the top. I would start to notice a big difference once they were two weeks old, and wouldn't bother after three weeks. But that's just me!

Two of us have 3 or maybe 4 cups per day, 15g of beans per cup. A 250g bag therefore doesn't hang around long once opened


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

As said 6-7 days past roast for espresso is fine ,I have used beans up to 3-4 weeks after . Sure they can dip a bit but , they are still drinkable after a week.


----------



## kah22 (Nov 27, 2010)

Happy New Year everybody. Do you think an Irish Coffee is in order ?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

kah22 said:


> Happy New Year everybody. Do you think an Irish Coffee is in order 


I would say it is de rigueur


----------

